# How to make cuboids?



## illius (Apr 27, 2015)

Hello,

I am already planning to make basic 3x3x3 mods.

I have a Dremel, Milliput, etc.

My big question to you all, is how to make cuboids? I have seen Ian C's videos on the matter, but I am still utterly befuddled as to how to build the following cuboids. Please could someone reply with clear guides?

*- 4x4x2*
*- 5x5x3*
*- 3x7x7, 5x7x7, 5x7x7*
*- 3x4x5*
*- 3x5x7*

I have plastic sheeting, and can obtain any necessary items (realistic items, not, say, a Traiphum puzzle).

Also, can I, say make an 8x10x10, without taking the puzzle apart, and just extending and gluing from the outside?

Thanks,

Illius.

--

gratias tibi ago, si respondes!

[You can see that my Latin scholarship exam is tomorrow...]


----------



## qqwref (Apr 28, 2015)

You'd do better asking this question over at twistypuzzles (if you can get an account - it's not easy). As far as I know, these are the main ways people make cuboids, not counting mass-production techniques:
- Design all/most pieces from scratch in a 3D program such as AutoCAD, Blender, etc. and then print it on a 3D printer (or buy from Shapeways).
- Add some extra pieces onto an existing puzzle. This seems to be what you're thinking of, but you really only see this done for simpler extensions, such as making a 3x3xN from a 3x3x3.
- Take an existing cube, glue some pieces together, and then file or sand down the bandaged parts so it doesn't look like you just glued pieces of a puzzle together. I think this is how a lot of the Traiphum cuboids are made - for instance, a 3x5x7 or 3x3x7 or 5x5x7 would be made from a 7x7x7, and the 8x8x10 you mentioned would be made from a 10x10x10.

As for taking a puzzle apart... I'm sure it's possible to modify puzzles without it, but it's way more convenient to allow yourself to take the puzzle apart when necessary. That way you can clean any plastic or dust that gets into the gaps between the pieces while you're fiddling around on the outside, and you can also use the opportunity to use molding techniques and make a copy of a piece (if one of them turned out ugly, or just broke). Of course, if you are 3D printing anything, the whole puzzle will come disassembled anyway


----------



## illius (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank you for the help.


----------



## illius (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank you for the help.


----------

